# More big fish from this past week...



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

More big fish from the last week in the lake across the street:

My youngest son:














































Me:




























My friend Jeremy's Daughter:










Some young gentleman from the neighborhood:










Kids all caught their fish on Bluegill, I caught mine on Arties.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

My props goes to you again Zach. Those kids will remember catching fish forever.


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

hahaha last picture I thought the fish was on fire. 

Can I ask you what run off is going into the water too produce these monsters?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

OtterPop said:


> hahaha last picture I thought the fish was on fire.
> 
> Can I ask you what run off is going into the water too produce these monsters?



lol I think its from my kids pee'in in the lake 

I think the biggest contributor besides 55 acres of lawn fertilizer is the fact that there is so much fertilizer in the lake that no hillbilly's keep any fish to eat or mount. So they get their pictures snapped and go right back in the lake to keep growing and growing. You would be surprised how quickly the fishing deteriorates when people keep'em to eat/mount.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice........my ponds have 14 inch bass and big ole tillapia and the other is infested with Plecostamas...


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Gotta love them Fla. boss hoss bass.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Great report. Nice bass!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks guys! We went back and caught a few more tonight:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Beautiful fish. Great job.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Thx Rudedogg, and fellas! We went back yet again an added some more to the list this evening. First fish below was caught on live Bluegill as bait. The rest were caught on a KVD King Shad lure:


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

I think the lake behind my house has just had it. 

When I was in my teens ( and dropped out ) I would go fishing everyday bass assassins ( white / fleck shads ) would destroy their worlds . Now it's rare I catch a fish regardless of bait . If so its tiny.

You could see them spawn by shore , and tons of speck/crappie ( which arent bad eating not like I ever took anything from the lake )

Then they decided too get rid of the hydrillia sp? a lot of the tall grass and what some would consider "clutter" . Im not sure if they dumped anything in it ( they did plant some lilly pads and some what messed with the back of the lake which is considered wetlands ) But I do know they decided too dump a crap load of carp in the lake when we had a lot already. 

Years went by I didnt fish , Tried again and its dead . Even our "dock" you could toss out bread and the water would bubble with blue's / sunnys misc pan fish . Nothing . I had noticed more and more people fishing the lake before there werent many and different people ran the "home owners".


What really gets me , those bass are larger than what I have caught in the surf recently.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

OtterPop said:


> What really gets me , those bass are larger than what I have caught in the surf recently.



LOL, none of my friends at the beach understand why I don't care to go fishing when I go back to Ponce in the summer.


----------

